# July 4th Armed March on DC: Update



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

One way or another, this event could well become a pivotal point in American history. I hope we will all be mature enough to stick to the topic and not allow ourselves to get drug down to the point of name calling and petty bickering.

The story to this point: in 1975, Washington DC passed a law that banned handguns except those registered before 1975. They also required all rifles and shotguns to be stored at home either disassembled or with a trigger lock installed. The US Supreme Court struck down these laws (see District of Columbia v. Heller) as violating the 2nd Amendment, thus declaring the laws to be unconstitutional

Adam Kokesh, an activist and USMC veteran of the war in Iraq, called for an armed but peaceful march on DC, which drew far more support from gun owners than anyone could have imagined.

D.C. Metro Police Chief Cathy Lanier has publicly said, "... when you cross into the District of Columbia with a firearm and you're not in compliance with the law, now you're talking about a criminal offense and there's going to be some action by police."

The problem is that, according to DC law, it is illegal to open carry, but the US Supreme Court struck down that law. As I see it, this puts DC in the position of having laws that it can't ultimately enforce. The stage seemed to be set for a major confrontation.

On May 19th, Kokesh was taken into _federal_ custody at a Philadelphia marijuana rally, even though he wasn't using or in possession of any marijuana. He was to be the keynote speaker, and they just grabbed him and hauled him away. This sparked a wave of protest, and he was released on the 25th, with 2 citations for "disorderly conduct," which he refused to sign.

On May 29th, he cancelled the march on Washington, and is now calling for marches on all 50 state capitals for the "Orderly Dissolution Of The Federal Government." His is calling for "A new American revolution", and promises that, "the American Revolutionary Army will march on each state capital to demand that the governors of these 50 states immediately initiate the process of an orderly dissolution of the federal government through secession and reclamation of federally held property."

And that's about where it stands now.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I want to keep my opinions separate from the facts outlined above because they are, well.... opinions.

Kokesh seems to be a passionate, articulate, charismatic leader. He also strikes me as a guy who, being wrongfully detained, is trying to use his new-found fame to settle the score by publicly calling for open revolution. He has openly called our constitution, "a failed experiment," and seeks to abolish it. His plan to dissolve the federal government is absurd, his rhetoric is designed to inflame, his desire to replace the federal government with "nothing" borders on insanity, and his efforts are doomed.

Where before he was going to be at the head of the marchers, willing to face imprisonment for his beliefs, he is now backpedaling. He named a "national coordinator," and seems to have stepped back from taking any responsibility, instead encouraging others to rise up in armed revolt while he promotes himself in front of a national audience.

I would not doubt that he is a government shill. Maybe these marches are designed to lure out the country's radical militants. It would come as no surprise to me if all of the marchers were marched off to the newly constructed "secret" FEMA camps that we've been hearing about.

I think our government is largely corrupt, but the constitution gives us a way to address this. If your representatives aren't doing what you want them to do, vote them out. We should all be activists. Protest is allowed under the American system, but don't waste your time on half-baked bullshit. An armed march to abolish the constitution? Kokesh, go rent a freakin clue kid.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Seems tailor made for an agent provocateur to start something resulting in an emergent and "temporary" state of enhanced government action to restore order.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I replied to the first posting of this nonsense that is was a bad idea. 
It is still a bad idea in any form

No good can come from it---


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

retired guard said:


> Seems tailor made for an agent provocateur to start something resulting in an emergent and "temporary" state of enhanced government action to restore order.


My thoughts exactly. The Obama administration is criminal in nature. I would not be suprised if a government plant starts shooting. Remember, this is the administration that said "never let a good crisis go to waste".
This march is liable to place liberty and freedom in such jeopardy that an armed revolution is the only way to restore it.
Things could get real ugly.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Totally bad Idea,nothing good will come of this.in this day and age I would not oc or even advertise I have firearms,not even my neighbors know.as far as they are concerned I am just a broken down old handicapped guy.smoke and mirrors boys,smoke and mirrors.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Bad idea. With this administation I agree they will have plants who will look for the news media and expound a whole bun h of BS to make the marchers all look like anarcists n war mongers. All will b lapped up by the media n we will b set back so far that coming back, if ever, will take years.


----------



## felixx (May 14, 2013)

Hi guys, I sit outside the USA, infact I am as far away as you can get (New Zealand).
The media love to show gun toting ******** when there are firearm issues over there. I know many of you are not ********, you are people just like me who dont want to marry my sister!

I think this type of rally is scary as it allows the media to portray the image they want to project.

it does not do any of us a favour..


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Whatever comes of this will not be good or effective. Just as the occupy protests attracted many but lacked organization I feel that Adam is starting something he will not be able to finish. At the end of the day our government has F22's and other far more dangerous weapons than any AR-15 you could own. If he and others feel strongly about their rights being violated they should conjure up a more peaceful and intelligent plan that won't end up getting them shot. His hearts in the right place but his wild imagination will get others and himself hurt. Just my two cents.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I think it will be pivotal when people march armed on Washington and shoot anyone who'd try and take their guns.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Someone had an "open carry meeting" here in my town a few months back, I was only told of it after the fact. The local sherriff was there, and he reaffirmed the rights of law abiding citizens to open carry. I would have loved to have met him, still want to..
As for a "nationwide march" in any city, I also have concerns of "someone falsly starting" an incidenct. Alot of variables, maybe if some off duty marines and police officers were on board, mixed in, I dont know, damn risky.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I would suggest marching on DC carrying realistic-looking toy guns. If anything happens, we could then demand they disarm the government.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

This is pathetic in any and all senses of the word. A man, radical in his beliefs plans to do something no one else will but ultimately has thought about. His ways and reasons may be flawed but here it is out in the open, my two cents if you will.

Our government is no loner afraid of its people. Our people fear the government. Does anyone else here see something wrong with this picture......

Our government officials have specific obligations and terms set up for them. Today you find life long politicians nation wide. The rules set forth for such individuals were to ensure that change was eminent. If you don't like the way the county, the state, the country is run then hold out for 4 years and you will have new officials to help implement their ideas to see if that will work. Instead you have politicians in office that if they could would die in that position before giving it to another.

We have a monkey in a suit right now running this country signing executive orders and passing hidden bills and laws through education bills. No politician or anyone else for that matter wants to sit and read through with a fine toothed comb a 4000 page document on a newly proposed bill so what do they do? They see that it is for education and with the best intentions of the future in mind they sign it and bam they just dropped the guillotine. This school bill will now be passed but the fine print in there stated that semi automatic guns must now be turned in. 

I know that is not an accurate event but the passing of one bill agreed upon by all with the hidden agenda inside has been done.

The president of the United States is the biggest criminal and coward to have ever stepped foot into office and is bringing this country down on its hands and knee. When you assume position of the President you have assumed position of leader of the strongest country militarily on the planet. You do not bow in shame and ask forgiveness of things that has happened in the past and apologize for Americans ignorance to their culture and way of life..

ANYWAY..............


Something needs to happen. The country is falling into the hands of the government ran by selfish greed and pride. The government should fear its people, not the other way around. A government that fears it's people will work for its people and help to ensure that what needs done for the people gets done.

I personally believe that a march on dc is needed but I don't know the way to go about it. Armed or Unarmed. I do know this. We need a selected group of competent and highly educated and dedicated people in that march.

March on Washington boot the powers to be and fill the slots so that our government has seen nothing more than a hickup. Go back to the old ways of government where even the newly seated people will give their positions up in the years to follow when the term they have agreed to serve comes to an end.

Something needs to happen, the american people have lost their backbones and until they get them back we are lost and degraded to a point of just talking about what should and could happen on a form on the net..


ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS...... 

Get involved in your local areas... TEXAS so far is setting the example... They know whats going on and are fighting it tooth and nail.... Lets not let them fight alone....

I for one am done with this government and its corruption.....


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Last I read it was cancelled.


----------



## plaidklaus (Jun 16, 2013)

Kokesh seems very much like a plant. He does these YouTube reports on DMT to appeal to counter culturalists but they are false and misleading and fake descriptions of an actual trip. He seems very much like a govt. operative


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I am not sweating it, the recent mass accumulation of Guns and Ammo by the general public are a spit in the face of the establishment.

I don't care how hard they push the American people will not tolerate marshal law or jack booted thugs. Yes in the cities where they are used to the heavy hand of lawlessness they will bend but in the real America where men are men and patriots rule, the communists will never prevail. 

2 million soldiers with all the state of the art equipment will never defeat the free minded 50 million patriots that say bullshit.

I have been talking to 2 of my 5 children that are in their mid 20's and they both are preppers at heart though they lack the logistics to implement their beliefs. My feeling is half of the youth are fully aware of the coming accopolipse and are mentally prepared for it if not materially prepared.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> ...My feeling is half of the youth are fully aware of the coming accopolipse and are mentally prepared for it if not materially prepared.


Yeah, and I'd even go so far as to say many people (young and old including me) WANT to see this rat-racing world zapped bigtime by an asteroid or plague or something so the few survivors can start again in a cleaner fresher peaceful world..


----------



## Goose (Jun 15, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> My feeling is half of the youth are fully aware of the coming accopolipse and are mentally prepared for it if not materially prepared.


Speaking from the perspective of a "youth", yeah, there is a great deal of interest in prepping among teenagers. Not too many kids are doing full-on beans, bullets, and band-aids stocking in their homes, but small survival/ SHTF kits (mostly in the form of bug-out bags) are commonplace.

Most of these kids aren't just getting caught up with the media's zombie obsession and deciding to throw a few basic items in a pack, "just in case". At least where I live, there is a pretty good understanding of the problems that our country is facing and the simple fact that we are not safe, which leads to people educating themselves about what they need to learn how to do if SHTF.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Wasn't it Linda Thompson back in 1994 that did basically the same thing this guys doing?...except it was black helicopters and Waco...as I recall, it didn't go over all that well. So there is an example of one possible outcome.

Personally I think the pressure from average citizens on lawmakers to reject new gun laws and restrictions coupled with the huge uptick in gun and ammo sales has got our politicians attention. A march or what ever it is he's cooked up is not proactive and as such suspect. I can understand feeling wronged by the Gov. I think we've all been there at one time or another. But a march on DC is way over the top. He's not helping in fact it's quite the opposite.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I would go to a march, but I wouldn't OC. Anyone wanna try to stage something in Alb. NM ? Message me..peacefull, supportive. Santa Fe is the capitol, i can go either way.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The supreme court nullified the DC law against open carry but DC refuses to accept that. What better way to push it than to march on DC with rifles slung over your backs?
The large number of participants means lots of media coverage and the chance of an incident is minimal. If a plant fired from outside the formation it would be caught on national TV - the government wouldn't allow that kind of witness to covert acts to remove guns from the populace.

The worst possible outcome would be arrests - then they would go to trial and all charges would be dismissed because it is after all quite legal to carry a weapon in DC. (regardless of what the DC establishment says)


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

A mass armed gathering is a dumb idea. It is asking for trouble. Two drunks will shoot at each other both missing each other but hitting the innocent. Then it is on. There are only two groups dumb enough to come up with such a dumb idea. They both start with "L". Liberals and Libertarians


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Drunks will do a lot of things but we are talking about a sober solemn march that threatens no one. No laws broken except the one that has been dropped from the "legal" standard by the supreme court. An unlawful law is not a law at all. It cannot be enforced. Acting upon it is criminal behavior - contempt of court.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Drunks will do a lot of things but we are talking about a sober solemn march that threatens no one. No laws broken except the one that has been dropped from the "legal" standard by the supreme court. An unlawful law is not a law at all. It cannot be enforced. Acting upon it is criminal behavior - contempt of court.


Tell that to all the pre-1954 violators of "Jim Crow" laws.


----------

